# Great weekend at McRae !!!!



## CCC

Well Redfish and I were the first one's at McRae on Friday, we were kind of worried because of the weather reports but Friday afternoon turned out INCREDIBLE as did Saturday !!!!!! Got our tent's set up and headed out to troll the pass. Caught some spanish but not much else. Got back and found Mitch and Lane set up behind us, cooked some Fajitas on the grill and had some frosty beers, went to bed around 11 and almost everyone was in bed by midnight, then come the RACCOONS !!!!!!!!!! Rocky raccoon and his friends kept us up ALL NIGHT, not just any raccoons but 20 and 30 pounders, going thru our grills, trying to get in the tents, one jumped on my tent and was looking thru the window when I punched it, he runs off about ten yards then runs back full steam ahead and jumps on the tent again only to receive another crashing right hand and off he goes, this goes on ALL NIGHT LONG, no sleep at all. Several sharks were caught, great food was cooked, who ever boiled the shrimp MY HAT'S OFF TO YOU !!!!!! Good food, good drink, good people, had a great time guys.


----------



## wld1985

ahaha funny about the racoon, But i would of killed that damn thing...


----------



## surfstryker

Dang, the racoons sound persistant. :blownaway What was the biggest shark? Who won?


----------



## CCC

Damnit, I forget there name, wasn't clay, wasn't josh an IanR, boat had a picture of a shark on the side, looked like a tourneyment boat, they won with a Tiger they brought in this morning.


----------



## FenderBender

Thats Jim, Realtor that won it I heard with a 6 ft. something tiger. we went in early this morning when we woke up to howling winds and 5 ft. seas. Watching Saints now will post full reports with pics and video later


----------



## fishn4real

Yep, GRE AT week-end. Good to see so many good friends out on Saturday night for the food, adult beverage (Dale - I think maybe Lane is gonna have to lay off the Tea for a while), and the bonfire.

The racoons Friday night were definitely persistent, if not inventive. We had a garbage bag hung from the roof of our little fold-up canopy. The racoons couldn't reach climb the metal pole to get to it, so they jumped up on the table and would stretch out to try and get it only to bang the empty beer cans (I mean soft drink cans) and it sounded like ringing of the bells on the bouys. Finally one of them just took a lung and landed on it and drug it down, and of course, scattered the garbage all over.Had to get out of the tent in the"cold" of the night to pick up the garbage and bring it inside.

Woke this morning to a strong easterly wind and a long, rough, and wet ride back to the home dock - an hour and fourty minutes. Lane and I gained great confidence in the Ms. Dixie to take 6 and8 foot swells and rough seas, but we thinks we don't like to.

Over all great week-end, now if the rain will let up so we can get Ms. Dixie trailered for the trip to Emerald Coast Marine for the re-installation of the trolling motor and some other frills.


----------



## on the rocks

we had a good time just spectating yesterday! got to see/meet/ and reacquaint with a bunch of folks...congrats jim an mark on the win, i think...thanks mark and anglyin (sp) for the super boil and mitch and lane for the scrumptious jumbalaya...nice to meet you in person will and courtney(desparado)...good folks...



ultralite for ms ultralite...


----------



## matthewy8

Yep those raccoons were something else!! That and the pelican or whatever it was decided to camp out right in front of my tent and eat all the bait fish that would swim by. All you would here is either water splashing from the bird or the raccoons terrorizing the place. lol


----------



## Redfish

Had A Great Time,Thanks Reed ,Jenn and everyone Else, Got to See a lot of PFFERS That I already Know and Got to Meet New Ones To Many to Name so Don't want to leave anyone Out,The Company was Great and so Was the Food Thanks Lane for the Gumbo It Was:bowdown Plus thanks to you and Mitch for Helping Us Get the Tents Down Since SomeOne wanted to Pull the Stakes Before the Poles :doh Can't wait till the Next One Heres some Pic's Sorrybut forsome reason I can't Post Pic's like Everyone Else,Guess It's this POS Computer, BTW REED did get his First Shark But It Was Really Just Bait!!!!!!oke:letsparty The first Pic,, The Rest of them are of the Bulls and The Winning Tiger!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Was a rockin good time! Thanx everybody, and to those that got in the tourney too. 



4 sharks were measured. 1st was friday evening before we even got to the beach Team Fat Jax (Realator and Hired Hand) had one in. Was 5'3" to the fork. After a little lovin, it was sucecessfully released.



2nd was Fender Bender IanR and Stumpknocker with one a little bigger. The guys were good enough to butcher it up and donate it for the shark cookup...Thanx guys!



Next was our boat, with a 5'7 1/4 " shark saturday morning. 



This morning at aroun 6 am when I came out of our boat to relieve myself somebody says "Hey Clay, come measure this tiger shark we got.":doh Not what I wanted to hear. Team FAt Jax had a fully healthy tiger shark in the water, at 6' 6 1/2". Beautiful looking shark too. They successfully released live.



Hats off to you Jim and Mark for a job well done.



We had dropped gear off friday evening on Mcree and then headed out in the gulf. we fished a couple spots and hooked ours this morning. We then moved to another spot, and we went for a dive with spearguns in hand to try and draw them in. Other than a HUGE nurse shark that swam off the wheel house and right over my head, we could not draw any sharks in. We went back to the surface, and fished for a couple hours with only one small run. We were out to see 24 hours, and we had a blast. And as usual, there are events that transpired on the boat that will never be released for public knowledge. We had a blast though, it was my girl Renee', Sky (Hotreels), Pierce007 (Paul), his girlfriend Jill, and Richy (Mudshovel). Great crew and great times!



Renee' got great pics, we will post them later when we can, maybe tommorow.



Saturday night was a blast with all the good (read as crazy) people on here! Lookin foward to the 6th one this spring!:letsdrink


----------



## -=Desperado=-

Well we had a really good time.I did not plan on going after we got cancelled on but i figured what the hell anyway we already had gotten a sitter for our 3 year old and and bought a ton of supplies so we went out to hang out anyway and i am glad we did.There is alot of good people on this Forum.

I was glad to finally get and meet some people that I always thought i would not like but they were actually some of coolest people i ever met.Nextstep and his folks were the ones with all the shrimp and the groceries they were cooking up that everyone was digging into.Them were some really cool people right there.

Last night i guess during the strong winds our line moved us closer into dwaynes boat so cort wakes me upand tells me so we had to untie and readjust and there was no way i was gonna try and back down again to reset .I was already out there in my underwear moving the boat and reanchoring.We wanted to say goodbye to everyone but the little one at the house busted his lip open on his toy box so we had to roll.We was coming across the pass and the seas were pretty sporty.Bertram just blowed thru it at 20 kts but i was a little worried for the guys that had to cross the pass in the smaller boats.Im glad everyone made it across.We saw a great Lakes Boat (not saying any names)LOL taking a pretty good pounding.



All in all it was an awesome weekend and i will definitly do it again.I really wanted to do the shark tourney but no crew .i will make sure next time i have reliable people to go with us.Congrats to team fat jax on the win.

Thanks to all who helped and assisted with anchoring our boat and thanks to NextStep for that food you cooked.Damn it was good man but i had to go into the head this morning with a fire extinguisher.



Oh and thanks clay for not tying the dive boat flag to my boat last night and taking pictures,

I drank a half gallon of captian between 6 pm and whenever i hopped in the boat to see the shoreline spinning.Did not get to see any nipple biting or hot dog eating but i was definitely worth the trip over there.


----------



## FenderBender

> *-=Desperado=- (10/4/2009)*
> Thanks to all who helped and assisted with anchoring our boat and thanks to NextStep for that food you cooked.Damn it was good man but i had to go into the head this morning with a fire extinguisher.


+1 man the pain ha ha... great food, great people. Nice looking boat Will, you could troll a mega spread with that thing


----------



## Snagged Line

We had a great time this weekend. Saw a bunch of familier faces and a bunch of new ones too.Heard some stories of some missbehaving wildlife in the Camping area. ( Oh Yeah,and someting about some RaCoons Too!!!!oke ) 

Got to see Mark (Nextstep) catch a Nice 26 ½" Redfish off the beach and make it seem easy, So I followed his lead and landed Myself a Nice 22" one. Only to be outdone by Paul landing a 30+" Monster right behind mine.( It was released to be someone else?s Fishing Lie annother day)

Spent the weekend with some good folks. Ate more Good food than I should have, Got to Open Raw Oysters with a Screwdriver, Drank a Cold Beer or ten and had some of the Damndest HOT Cauliflower there ever has been. Thanks to everybody for their indvidual input for annother PFF Good time.:toast.......................Dennis & Donna.(Bloom)


----------



## FenderBender

All in all a great time was had, awesome food, weather and fishing. We had pretty much flat seas the entire tournament, except Saturday night when we went to bed with glass seas and woke up with 5 footers and howling wind, we conceded defeat at that point :bangheadGot out there Friday night, started catching bait right away, the AJ bite was hot, mingos as well. Ian caught an African Pompano (20") the first I have ever seen in person. First fish was a small but beautiful tiger, released healthy. Another tiny shark later that night, and 4:15 am we wake up to a 9/0 screaming. I set the hook, and the fish is just ripping drag for 5 minutes straight. Peels out 300 yds of 80 lb, its on Ian's rod and my back is already hurting so I pass it off to him. At this point I think we must have a 500 lb fish, he is HEAVY and not budging. Long story short, 2 FULL HOURS LATER we finally get the shark to the boat, foul hooked 5 ft. bull hooked right in the stomach! We had been pulling him in sideways the entire time.Move to new location, catch some bonito and the bull we measured, 5 ft. 3 1/2 in and we are at the beach by 7 am. Hang out all day, enjoyed weather and company and ate some of our shark (thanks clay) and some awesome fire hot shrimp and veggies and some delicious jambalaya. (thanks mitch and lane) . Head back out to try and catch the big one, had 4 good runs but they couldn't find the hooks. Congrats to Fat Jax on the healthy release, we'll see ya'll next year Here are some pictures from the tournament

Ian with African Pompano



















The attached video will explain this picture, we were tired of the remoras chomping our shark bait so we found creative ways to make them pay :blownaway










Baby tiger


















Our shark


















Fun with remoras (go ahead PETA activists)<EMBED height=364 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=445 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/GshgMM8oMW0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1 allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

DUDE!!!

Shooting that remora was awesome. I hate those things too. They will chase your bait incessantly, and not even dolphins will eat them.

We usually take a ball bat to them. Last time we did it, we lost the bat over the side and it sank, but rumor has it that a new bat has been purchased to replace it.

Was that an XD springfield armory pistol? 40 cal?


----------



## CCC

Ramora firing squad !!!!! Too funny Josh an Ian !!!!!!! I almost did the same damn thing to the raccoons !!!!!!! Only thing that stopped me was I knew I would scare the living [email protected] out of everyone sleeping in their tents if I had started popping off shots ! Good seeing you guys !


----------



## FenderBender

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/4/2009)*DUDE!!!
> 
> Shooting that remora was awesome. I hate those things too. They will chase your bait incessantly, and not even dolphins will eat them.
> 
> We usually take a ball bat to them. Last time we did it, we lost the bat over the side and it sank, but rumor has it that a new bat has been purchased to replace it.
> 
> Was that an XD springfield armory pistol? 40 cal?


Thats a Glock model 22 .40 cal. And yeah, we had to start killing them when we couldn't catch anything else but them! You couldn't even get a bait to bottom before they'd hit it, I even caught one on a 12/0 hook! Yeah, the first 3 we chopped in half, I have this giant Dexter Russel butcher knife that we'd hack with, it was a bloodbath so thats when I decided to shoot them. Actually pretty lucky to hit that skinny little sucker flopping around everywhere, first shot was a stomach hit if you look at the video closely you can see blood just pumping out of him. Second shot destroyed his head. Alright I'm starting to sound a little psycho, good seeing ya'll though! Yeah CCCI don't think the camp would have taken to well to nighttime racoon hunting :bpts


----------



## Crowningaround

10-4 on the weekend - absolutely fabulous

here's the pics I got - we didn't fish the tourney just relaxed and cooked shrimpies with veggies (nextstep, snaggedline & paul fished the jetties)

Friday night 


















































































Saturday - super fun stuff




































































































Didn't get any pics. Sunday morning but everybody was ass and elbows trying to out run the weather.

I do have to give a big shout out to Banana Tom, Miss Debbieand Bonita Dan - I SURE MISSED YOU GUYS. Justseemed a little off balancewithout ya'll.

Oh and thank you Ocean Man & Dwayne for the wonderful breakfast <U>_*(as usual).*_</U>

PFFer's rocks the party that rocks the party.

P.S. Will's bark is notnear as badhis bite :letsdrink


----------



## brnbser

looks like a good time was has by all, I worked both days in the tower and saw boats around the pass all day Sat......not so many today. sorry I missed it this year.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Crowningaround (10/4/2009)*10-4 on the weekend - absolutely fabulous
> 
> here's the pics I got - we didn't fish the tourney just relaxed and cooked shrimpies with veggies (nextstep, snaggedline & paul fished the jetties)
> 
> Friday night
> 
> Saturday - super fun stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get any pics. Sunday morning but everybody was ass and elbows trying to out run the weather.
> 
> I do have to give a big shout out to Banana Tom, Miss Debbieand Bonita Dan - I SURE MISSED YOU GUYS. Justseemed a little off balancewithout ya'll.
> 
> Oh and thank you Ocean Man & Dwayne for the wonderful breakfast <U>_*(as usual).*_</U>
> 
> PFFer's rocks the party that rocks the party.
> 
> P.S. Will's bark is notnear as badhis bite :letsdrink


Haha, It looks like my daughter is directing me on where to put the anchor.


----------



## nextstep

what a great time! 

good to see everybody again

and meet some new folks

the firecracker shrimp and veggies are a paul and dan recipe

dim ratoons where ferocious

will i got your screwdrivers (one looks like an antique) and thanks for dim oysters they where really good in that boil

congrats to jim and mark you guys know how to bust them sharks

glad to here mitch and lane made it home we were a little concerned about that chop, that jambalaya rocked!

thanks to the fender bender crew for the shark meat congrats on the pompano

thanks to dennis and donna for the coffee and shelter, you guys are great!

and thanks to matt and duayne for their always awesome 

breakfast! one of my favorite parts of the camp outs

jon hate to hear your leaving, we know you will be back

and it is clear who is the boss on that father/daughter team

thanks to clay for puttin it all together, you were out so much 

during the tourney everybody was asking where you were, we 

just told them lost at sea. you shouldnt beat on you boat its 

not its fault you didnt have the winning shark.oke and thanks 

for keeping the peace:letsdrink


----------



## Deeplines

AWESOME, guys and gals. 

That's one of the great things about the PFF. Bringing other folks together. 

CONGRATS on the win Jim.:usaflag


----------



## konz

Sorry I missed it but glad you guys had a great time and didn't let the weather stop ya! I would have paid money to see CCC punch a racoon!


----------



## Hired Hand

Had a great time fishing and talking with you all. 

Thanks to everybody that helped with the shark revival and measuring.

Missed all the great food and BSing, Its hard to do both.

Thank you to the organizers of the gathering. Love every minute of it.

See you in the spring if not sooner hopefully.


----------



## Realtor

Thanks all,

Started the trip out about 4:30 Friday afternoon, super nice weather and calm seas. Dropped by Mcrea and saw a couple tents, but no people, Lane and Mitch showed up, Mark and I helped them get set up then went fishing.

First stop, Anchor set, Mark got a line out, I was dropping my bait back, and the line was going the opposite direction it should have been. I told Mark, watch this...... I pull the slack line back to the reel and feel some weight, the hook is set! Mark beings in his bait (still cold) 20 minutes later we have the 5 ft 3 inch bull tail roped and pulling anchor. There is a pic of that one in one of the above posts. Drop that at the beach, a little early to kill anything, so we nursed it back to life and swimming condition with the help of CCC (thanks) and it swam out of sight.

Back out we go, set up and not much else the rest of that night. Daylight comes, we are tired and Marks feet are wet from reviving the bull from the night before. Of the the house we go for a shower and a nap.

12:30 PM and we are back at Sherman cove, hit the camp sight for a few minutes, Learn FenderBender had a shark 1/2 inch longer than ours,:banghead so we go fishing again, hit the first spot offshore, about dusk, the heavy rod lets out a scream,(no 50's or 80's on the boat this time) Mark is on it like a duck on a bug..... A good fish this time, an hour later, the fish decided to swim by the boat to see what was going on, a way to nice Tiger to kill, way to much meat for even the PFF to consume,we are guessing about 11-12 Footer. using the "lighter" rods and hooks"Decision is made to let her go to make more babies. Cut the line.

Nothing for a couple more hours till Mark hangs this monster....










Off to another spot we have had good luck with over the times:

Drop anchor, by this time the wind is picking up, Seas are close to 3-4's with white caps, you know the drill. Mark states "Yeah, this is us, back to normal" (we hardly ever see flat seas....) baits out, I catch a huge Snapper on a "POUND" hunk of meat! back goes that thing. We get the sleeping gear out, lay down, and the lightest rod we have goes off. Mark grabs it, and the fight is on. After 3-5 trips around the boat, we release ourselves from the anchor to let the fish fight "Mark AND the Boat". A little while later the 6 footer comes into view and we make the decision to tail rope this one. Seas are picking up, getting early in the morning, getting tired.......

here it is on the beach after waiting on Clay to pee..



















We kept it in the water, (we hate to kill these great creatures) It's tail and gills were working, so with the wind situation, Clay telling us there was enough meat, we gladly decide to try and revive it. Down through all the anchored boats we go, its head towards the bow. After about 20 minutes of Doctor Mark flushing water over the gills she starts to get a little lively. Another 10 minutes and it's ready to go, off with the tail rope, another minute or so, off with the forward rope, and it is now under it's own power and going faster than the boat. Down she goes to fight another day and make memories for someone. There is a nice Tiger in the ICW!

Thanks for Clay for going the extra mile to put this all together, and the other boats for playing, all in good fun. See ya in the spring in not sooner!


----------



## H2OMARK

Great time and thanks to all. We did get boarded by the CG on the way in Saturday night but passed with flying colors. Took about 30 minutes in all but they were very nice and professional. It was great to see everyone out having such a good time. I have to admit, when woke up about 4 am on sundaymorning and stepped outside I was sure glad I was not in a tent. That wind was whipping.


----------



## User6882

sucks i had to miss this, sorry for the late cancel will but my gf decided to come home early and didnt have a ride from the airport


----------



## Snagged Line

Those Taxi's Stop going to the airport??oke


----------



## CCC

No [email protected] Brandon , you got to get your priorities straight ! oke


----------



## tkdaddy

What a great time! My family and I really enjoyed seeingeveryone and meeting alot of new people. Thanks to Mark(nextstep), Clay and Mattfor the delicious food. Had to drag my wife & kids away from the Shark(Chicken) nuggets and the "sauce". Clay you gottta remind me of the name of it so I can get my wife off my back. 

Hated we weren't able to say goodbye yesterday, but we were beating feet to out run the weather.

Thanks to Randy, I believe that's your name, can't remember with all the new folks I meet, and the otherfellow, who was also up @ 2:00am securing boats when the wind started hollowing,for helping push us offshore Sunday on low tide. 

Can't wait for the Spring campout!


----------



## User6882

hey man shes been helpin me with everything while im outa work.. the least i could do is pick her up.. ill be there for sure next time


----------



## Ocean Man

Duayne and I hada great time as usual. We got there late Saturday and spent most of the time fishing, so sorry if we missed some people. We were not in the Shark Tournament but I am sure we caught more Sharks than anybody else. They were on the small side but they were everywhere probably caught 10 or so and was cut off by a bunch more. The food was great as usual. Paul had the shrimp going, and Lane brought some awesome Jambalaya. Wish we could have gotten there earlier so we would have had more time to hang out. We caught a lot of fish during the trip. Started off with 3 Spanish on the way to the Ft. Once we got to Mcrea we hung out for a few minutes then headed out to the jetties to try for some Flounder. We caught some small Scamp and one keeper Flounder. We went back to camp for a few minutes then left again to pick up Duayne's girlfriend Summer. We stopped on the way back to try for some Mangroves under the full moon. Duayne got a nice Mangrove but the action was a little slow. After a while we dropped down some large baits and Duayne was able to pull a nice 26in Gag Grouper out of its hole.










He dropped back down after the Grouper and was instantly hooked up again, this time with a Bull Red.










We kept at it and caught lots of small Red Snapper, one of which got bit in half right at the boat by a Shark. Here's a few pic's of the many sharks we caught.




























Duayne had the hot hand and hooked up again with what we thought was another Grouper but instead was a nice Red Snapper.










Most everybody was sleeping when we made it back to camp late Saturday night and the beach cleared quickly Sunday morning with the threatening storms. A few people hung around for breakfast then headed out. We tried to put a few more fish in the cooler but all we could catch was more Sharks so we headed for home once the rain died down.


----------



## Runned Over

Whoops, meant to post on this thread. :banghead Sorry I missed it, it sure was pretty Sat!!


----------



## bonita dan

Looked like a great time out there.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Here's Renee's pics she took.

Your good captain...wheres the beer?










Saturday Morning..hooked up Sky and Paul and me.










Gettin the tailrope on










One unhappy shark.










Here sharky sharky




























Moment of impact in the throat...










That deserves a close-up










Stay down bitch! West siiiiide










Time to bring him in




























Renee' and I cheesin for the camera with what WAS the winning shark for almost 24 hours










Hmmm..perfect hole in his throat.



















Ha! This picture was taken covertly...2 women touching MY nipples! I won't say no names JamieLou and Dale. Oops!










Time for a fire










Little gasoline works good...and a lil more...










And we have a fire! Heard a few comments...something like "look, so easy a caveman CAN do it!" :moon










These kids were tearin up them shark nuggets! Glad they enjoyed em!










How many hooligans can you spot in this picture? 










Look! Divers and fishermen CAN get along! Me and Desperado havin a blast! (with much crap talkin in between... Haa haa)










Mama warned me about these kinda women! Trouble trouble!



















I have no idea what Paul is doing in this picture, and I don't think I wanna know!










After cooking about 30 pounds of shark nuggets inthe deep fryer and drinkin beer, my baby crackks open my half gallon of Segrams 7....time to relax...


----------



## Clay-Doh

And heres some pics Pauls woman Jill took.



















Paul and his girl Jill










Paul in the sunshine










Me and Renee' on the top of the boat










Awwww...










Paul gettin down with that spicy cajun food!










Lil gas on the fire now..










Renee' and Jill


----------



## wld1985

Good lookin pics caveman, wish I could of made it out.. But my little boy had his last soccer game saturday...


----------



## nextstep

GREAT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!

:clap


----------



## mud shovel

ok i cant possibly remember all the great people that i met but some did stick out like all the people that cooked food 

some things i learned :

1 always camp second night (to avoid the wildlife)

2 a screwdriver is better to open oysters if you are a noobee

3 vodka that tastes like sweet tea is ok (even for a guy)

4 clay can light a fire with a little accelerant

5 all divers arent jerks (lol)

6 t bones should be eaten by hand (wish i had that pic paul)

7 even a bunch of yankees can lead for a while

8 jambalya is great (thanks lane and mitch)

9 some can sleep through a full clip (not just me)

10 pff has the best people to hang out with and i am glad to know you 

i could ramble on for an hour but the old hunt and peck for the right keys has me dizzy

thanks to all my teamates clay, sky, paul, renee, and jill

we missed a few good ones and had a great time i cant wait to do it again










rich


----------



## Clay-Doh

Now thats a funny top ten list right there Richy! Glad to have you along man! It was a blast!:letsdrink


----------



## FishnLane

What a great weekend! Mitch was dubious about staying 2 nights especially with Friday's forecast--but Ifinally convinced him that it takes just as much hauling for 1 day/night as 2. With the dissipation of the Friday's weatherfront, we headed out about 4 p.m. and it was a beautiful ride. Thanks to Jim Realtor and Mark Hired hand for assisting in not only unloading the boat but also setting up.:clap As always, met many PFF newbies and finally putting a face to the name. I was glad to see some sharks caught this time.Unsure if I should thank Dale andPaul's G/Ffor the "sweet tea". :banghead What a sneaky concoction! Food is always something we look forward to. The famous Ft Mcrea Shrimp Boil, shark nuggets andwe love to share the blackened redfish jambalaya. Sorry to have missed Ocean Man's and Dwayne's breakfast but we decided to start our voyage back to home. We strapped on our lifejackets and WOW what a ride. We did get pretty beat upbut did get home safely and before the big rain (of course we wouldn't have gotten any wetter:doh. Just remember, a weekend without a little drama is uneventful and therefore unrememberable. Let's just focus on the fun, good friends, food, and fish.:bowdown Plan on being back in the spring - this time with **** BAIT.


----------



## fishn4real

Dang Clay, wish you would have been around early Saturday night when Mike, a/k/a Ultralite, and I got into the shoot out with the two Mexicans. We had Jose and Jaun on the run there for a while, but then our shots slowed down and the shooters became the shootees. Mike fled the scene early with the aid of Brian and I was left to fend for myself, and with no lime to chase the nasty bandits , and having wandered around the desert for seemlingly hours, I raised the flag of defeat...and fell into some lady's bed - beat up andexhausted.At least I made it to the right tent.Imagine my surprise to awaken on Sunday morning to discover that there had been a loud party going on outiside our tent... haha. 

I paid dearly Sunday, especially with the rough ride home. But hey, I'm Merican, I'll survive to fight again. Get ready Mike, them bandits Jose Quervo and Jaun Petron will not win at the Spring shark tournament, camp-out, bash! Viva PFF.:grouphug:letsparty:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa mitch! You were havin a grand time saturday night I could tell! And Lane...wonder what deep fried **** taste like??? Maybe next time we shall see!



Already lookin forward to next spring!!



Renee' had a blast too, and thinks you all are a riot to hang out with! She fits right in with us all...hmmm...that worries me a little!



Gotta get her on the forum. Trying to think up a good name that has to do with diving since shes been diving over 10 years


----------



## fishn4real

Oh, and Mike and I had a great laugh at this Saturday night also, but did anyone else pick up on the contrasting outfits of the Checker Board Triplets?


----------

